# Fluval Vicenza 180 light suggestions



## r32syd (24 Sep 2014)

Hello guys  as the title suggests i have the above tank with the supplied t5 bulbs and fittings etc but i am of the opinion that the bulbs are a bit too bright or i would at least like a bit more control over how bright they are. Does anyone have any suggestions.  Kind regards. 
Andy


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (25 Sep 2014)

Hi Andy
I have the 260 and had similar issues, I removed the reflectors for starters and have now changed my tubes to these http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/860-and-865-Daylight_7/T5-21-Watt-860-Sylvania I presume you're running the 39 watt T5's at the moment? you could replace one with a 21 watt and mix them to see how things go?  They're only £2.93 a tube too  Oh, as I have the 260 the tube in the link will no doubt be too long, they have different lengths on the site.
Clive


----------



## r32syd (25 Sep 2014)

Hello Clive thanks for the reply thats a good suggestion!  i have taken out the reflectors also. Yeah they are the standard 39 watt t5s. Your idea is good as any i think i will go for it as it  is a cheap change  its a shame there are not types of dimmers for fluorescent tubes.im not sure if it is just me but i have noticed that my light unit is not full length of the tank giving dark areas, which is rather annoying. Kind regards andy.


----------



## ian_m (25 Sep 2014)

r32syd said:


> its a shame there are not types of dimmers for fluorescent tubes


There are.

This one will dim 2 off 39W T5 tubes between 1% and 100%.
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/lighting-ballasts/7275614/

Not dead easy to use as needs a 1-10V input to control brightness. Have seen some Siemens ballast that had 10V outputs, so could simply wire up a potentiometer to control the brightness.


----------



## r32syd (25 Sep 2014)

Hello ian_m thanks for the imput thats interesting. Thats the kind of thing im looking for but not being an electrician how easy would it be to implement that into my current set up?


----------



## ian_m (25 Sep 2014)

People here have done it, the ballast is autosensing the tube type, which is why it can be used on a whole range of T5 tubes sizes. The main issue is getting a "suitably nice" and affordable control knob. They do exist as meant for building light control.

Quick search reveals...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aurora-1-...ighting_Lamps_Lighting_SM&hash=item3f3c6105ac

or even the more cleverer....(does say LED only, but have seen these that work with fluorescents).
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-85-265...ome_Garden_Lighting_Parts&hash=item4186119afe

You can get ones with timers in and ramp up and ramp down brightness as well.


----------



## r32syd (26 Sep 2014)

That's all very interesting but I think it's rather out my capabilities. I wonder if there is a easy way to convert the hood to some l.e.d's? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (26 Sep 2014)

The conversion to fluorescent is easier than LED, as at least with T5 tubes you have a known brightness related to wattage, so calculating Watts per gallon to work out if the tank is low tech, medium tech  or high tech and amount of attention to give the tank is easy.  With LED's the light output depends on many things and unless you have a light meter is very variable from unit to unit. Reliability appears to be an issue, it is very easy to get swayed by nice prices from far east, but they can prove a false economy.

Some people have bought nice expensive, but premium quality TMC tiles and are having to run them at 10% brightness to get algae and other issues under control that they never encountered with T5 tubes.

So easy peasy conversion for your size tank would be

One of these, handy dual pack.
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/fis...-600-ultima-natural-daylight-twin-250068.html

and controller...job done.
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/fis...m-lights-1109/tmc-aquaray-control-250063.html


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (29 Sep 2014)

Im interested in this too... Its been frustrating not being able to adjust the lighting due to a fixed hood etc.  Will look into this also. Great input ian thanks and good post r32syd cheers


----------



## r32syd (29 Sep 2014)

Thanks Ian for the info very useful and informative I will play around with some different bulbs first as a cheap test and then go down the led route. Pinkmummy79 I'm glad I'm not the only one with the problem  kind regards
Andy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (29 Sep 2014)

The issue is, did you look at the prices. Not cheap, but nice neat solution, so probably worth it.


----------



## r32syd (1 Oct 2014)

I did see the prices but as you say toatally worth it  although you can find some good deals on our nations favourites auction site


----------

